# why kill yotes????



## huntindog (Oct 25, 2007)

im not trying to sound gay but what if you kill a momma yote with 4 pups?what will they do starve to death......id prolly only hunt males :beer:


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

huntindog said:


> prolly only hunt males :beer:


LOL

Good luck!!! Do you have a way of telling, not as easy as you think. sometimes it can be an easy judgement, most of the time its not :eyeroll:

Its called coyote control, some people hang the gear up this time of the year and some people gear up to eliminate the problem coyotes. The best way to control coyote populations on ranches is to take out the adult pair 1st and then the juvenilles then you will be able to get the pups.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you were to shoot a female with pups, depending on age of the pups, they will survive. Pups would have to be weaned from the mother for survival.

With a pair of coyotes that are of breeding age there are most often another coyote from the previous years litter that will stay and help raise the pups along with the breeding pair.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Agreed. Pretty tough to tell male and female.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

huntindog I dont hunt coyote during the spring and summer but dont worry about the coyote! That animal is a survivor, Poison, traps open season year round in allot of areas and they still spread like wild fire. You can not get rid of them if you wanted too "not that I would" and that song dog may have the last laugh yet as they may be here after we are gone!


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

The indians say the last animals that will be on this earth will be the coyote and cockroach. You can't get rid of them. Theres a canadian geographic special about coyotes called " modern day shape shifter". It talks about coyotes and how they thrive in every ecosystem and survive in the worst conditions. You kill that female that has pups and a new female will move in and have more pups then the one you killed. I hunt all year long and don't worry about killing a pups mother. Actually spring is my favorite time to use howls, coyotes come in to protect den sites, food and I get lots of answers from young dogs.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

DVXDUDE said:


> The indians say the last animals that will be on this earth will be the coyote and cockroach. You can't get rid of them. Theres a canadian geographic special about coyotes called " modern day shape shifter". It talks about coyotes and how they thrive in every ecosystem and survive in the worst conditions. You kill that female that has pups and a new female will move in and have more pups then the one you killed. I hunt all year long and don't worry about killing a pups mother. Actually spring is my favorite time to use howls, coyotes come in to protect den sites, food and I get lots of answers from young dogs.


For an animal that has been hounded relentlessly, shot on sight, and purued year round, they seem to be doing pretty good.
I just read an article (in one of the bowhunting magazines relating to QDM) stating that reduction of a coyote population in an area, actually, over the long haul, can INCREASE your future coyote numbers. Their reasoning was reducing the population of especially adults is an open invite for dislplaced pups in late summer and early fall to take up residence in a new area.
All I know is, for the amount they get tormented, their numbers are stable or increasing in most areas. So I dont hunt them when their not worth anything as I dont think hunting really keeps their numbers "in check".
I hunt them because their A) tough to hunt, smart, not much else to hunt in winter and B) if your lucky, you can break even on gas/ammo.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> I hunt them because their A) tough to hunt, smart, not much else to hunt in winter and B) if your lucky, you can break even on gas/ammo.


Good reasons! Add to that C) they are a beautiful animal and it is great to see those pretty pelts hanging in the garage :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

And D) You get an awsome rush when you call one in.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

And E) Because they attack local livestock and come into yards with children.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

F) Keeps me out of the bar :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

YoteSlapper said:


> F) Keeps me out of the bar :beer:


Might as well add a G) and keeps you out of trouble. 

And H) becoming proficient at callin coyotes will make you a better all-around hunter.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

I is the time just spent out doors understanding the patterns of nature for later hunts


----------



## Jrbhunter (May 24, 2006)

Sound gay? Naw... you just sound like an idiot.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

hey now lets keep it clean


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

In a town not far from me the rich yuppies are throwing a fit because their little poodles and other small dogs are being attacked and eaten by coyotes. That is why we kill coyotes. ANY animal causes problems when they are overpopulated. Too many of any animal causes problems with disease, hunger, and other problems. Population control is crutial and one of the reasons hunting is allowed.


----------

